# my wildcaught bismarks... pics extensive !!!!



## iamfrontosa (Jun 25, 2003)

hello all,
i dont post my pictures often , but here they are. my wildcaught bismark group... sorry for dirty glass.

Happy New Year and another good cyphos keeping year to all !



my alpha male






my beta



my gamma and 2 other females



tank mates


----------



## darthvader4bwu (Apr 8, 2002)

8) Gr8 looking group how old are they :?:


----------



## Charles (Feb 25, 2003)

beautiful group... and you are not satisfy with just 1 group and wanted my ****


----------



## iamfrontosa (Jun 25, 2003)

yeah. i always wanted zaires variant. 
i purchased these guys and girls from crlca.com back in Dec 2003. they were around 3-4inchese then. the beta male is the largest (for some reason) at ~11inches. 3M/7FM. They are quite peaceful,and live well with their much smaller tankmates incl. brichadi, julies, lelupi, syndo cats, pleco.


----------



## MrBiggz (Jan 16, 2003)

Those bizmarks have some amazing color!! What type of lighting are you using and what size tank are they in?

MrBiggz


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2006)

Very nice fronts u got there.

Can anyone point out some of the main difference between Bismarks and Mpimbwes?

Thanks and sorry to go off-subject.


----------



## Charles (Feb 25, 2003)

Bizmark has less blue in general than mpimbwe. However, bizmark has more blue on the head than Mpimbwe. In general, the level of blue of bizmark is somewhere between Ikola (more uniformly all over body powder blue less intense blue) and Mpimbwe (more electric blue on the head and top body)


----------



## iamfrontosa (Jun 25, 2003)

Lighting is 50/50... most poeple here are using that i believe. Tank is 125G long.

I prefer bismark over mpimbwe because bismarks are less prone to float. I used to have mpimbwe, and no matter how carefully I fed them, somehow, they always ended up with float........ crazy :-? :?


----------



## Bearfan (Dec 17, 2007)

Awesome pictures!!!!


----------



## chago (Mar 4, 2008)

love that tree root!!

any pics of the whole tank?


----------

